# Disadvantage of being over weight limit of snowboard



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

It'll just make it ride softer.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Three things: flex, lb/edge cm, lb/surface area. You flex the board more, could possibly overflex or break it IF you'd do butters, land on the nose. You also put more pressure on the edge, if you carve at higher speeds, the edge wouldn't hold cos you have too much force on it. And if in pow the board lacks surface to float with your weight. IF. 

But for simply having fun cruising on the groomers, it's no harm to have a short board, especially as beginner/intermediate.


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

I only ride groomed runs - no powder, last time I rode powder was probably 3 years ago. I don't do park or butters, etc. I am going a little faster on this board than my other board and am enjoying this board. Fast to me is still probably pretty slow for most of you guys. I don't actually carve, just skidded turns most of the time due to the conditions, but I can make turns on the black diamond runs. I think for what I do, this isn't hurting the board with my "style of riding" and I actually found a board I like on the flats too! I've never ridden the flats so fast as I did today. So, I will continue on! Thanks! :grin:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

You may be generalizing a little bit on the weight range. All 148s for example don't have the same range. I think you can find plenty of 148s for your weight. OR a 152 that won't require be too wide stance. Also, take a look at a Burton with a channel (or whatever other company has licensed it), that may allow you the most range for your legs.


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

f00bar said:


> You may be generalizing a little bit on the weight range. All 148s for example don't have the same range. I think you can find plenty of 148s for your weight. OR a 152 that won't require be too wide stance. Also, take a look at a Burton with a channel (or whatever other company has licensed it), that may allow you the most range for your legs.


Actually the weight I listed are for the specific boards I am/was using. The Rossignol Frenemy 150 weight range is 100-140 - this is the board I was riding. The Rossignol Diva Magtek 148 (2011 year) weight range is 90-130 which is what I've been using the past 2 weeks. 

I really want to keep with the Rossignol line as I like the RCR profile with the magnetraction for here with the icy conditions we have. The Frenemy has 40%camber and the Diva has 60% camber and I really REALLY liked the Diva with more camber. So, if keeping with the Diva 148 I was just wondering what I might be losing by being over the weight limit that they specify for that specific board. At this point, since I'm not an advanced bombing rider, it may be okay for me.


----------



## poopresearch (Jan 2, 2016)

Obviously it's best to be within the weight range for a board. Being towards the higher end of the range will let you ride the board in a more playful way. Being at the lower end of the range will make the deck ride more aggressively. 

As mentioned, if powder is in the mix, it's hard to ride a board that's too small. I would recommend finding the board you like in the size that suits your weight.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

firstx1017 said:


> I only ride groomed runs - no powder, last time I rode powder was probably 3 years ago. I don't do park or butters, etc. I am going a little faster on this board than my other board and am enjoying this board. Fast to me is still probably pretty slow for most of you guys. I don't actually carve, just skidded turns most of the time due to the conditions, but I can make turns on the black diamond runs. I think for what I do, this isn't hurting the board with my "style of riding" and I actually found a board I like on the flats too! I've never ridden the flats so fast as I did today. So, I will continue on! Thanks! :grin:


Yeah, you'll be fine with the board with that riding style. Have fun!
BTW: Bend your knees . Riding flats is a balance thing. You're better balanced if you ride low.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

As a short dude with a decent amount of mass, I'll bite.

Started riding 155's about 20 years ago, have always stuck to that size give or take 3cm, always twin.

As I've gained weight (+/- 25lbs) these are the 2 biggest things I notice when I'm too big for the board:

-it will fold when riding critically in steep and deep conditions

-it is much easier to find yourself "over the handlebars" when sending (I get about as much air around the mountain as I can find)


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> As a short dude with a decent amount of mass, I'll bite.
> 
> Started riding 155's about 20 years ago, have always stuck to that size give or take 3cm, always twin.
> 
> ...


Haha no offense there Klangdawg:grin:, but you're the first thing I thought of when I started reading this thread, haha

But that size to weight scale seems a bit off, 130lb max for a 148cm?

That's a fine board, you should be able to chuck everything you got @ it.


TT


----------



## Judokick (Dec 1, 2015)

Snowboards don't have weight limits. They have very very vague weight suggestions. most of the time they span 50 or more pounds, and greatly overlap from size to size. They are virtually irrelevant.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Judokick said:


> Snowboards don't have weight limits. They have very very vague weight suggestions. most of the time they span 50 or more pounds, and greatly overlap from size to size. They are virtually irrelevant.


I sense a storm coming. :storm:

I'm going to get comfy for this one.


----------



## Judokick (Dec 1, 2015)

Sure, I'd love some dummy to explain to me how a board performs relatively consistently over a 50 pound range but not a 60 pound one, without resorting to extreme examples. And further, quantify the exact downsides a variety of people would experience consistently in terms of measured degree fun and or performance when they are +/1 15 pounds within the upper weight "limit".

hint: it can't be done. especially on forum full of people asking about the rate of change that is appropriate for changing stance angles.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Oldman said:


> I sense a storm coming. :storm:
> 
> I'm going to get comfy for this one.


Sometimes, it's just not worth the time


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Finish him!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

One thing I do notice is that womens boards tend to have a much narrower band than mens boards do. It's not unusual to see a womens board with like a 30lb range, mens boards will be 50+.

I don't know if there is a real rational behind this or just the fact that they like to maintain their 2cm range and most women fit inside a smaller range where as guy that are super big isnt that unusual as they tend have a much larger range in height.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

I have to be way over my board's recommended weight, if there's a downside to it, I haven't noticed. I butter, charge fast, and ride relatively steep when I can.

So...asking for a friend that's like 285-295 lbs and rides a 163cm...what would he typically ride if his riding style suited a NS West or something? :embarrased1:


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I have to chime in to this topic because i too was intrigue by this. Today i tried out two boards that would be below my weight range. I weght 200+ lbs. but i rode a 157 and actually had no issues with them. I think the NS boards max weight range for a 157 is at 170lbs? not sure but i did have a great time with both boards.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

t21 said:


> I have to chime in to this topic because i too was intrigue by this. Today i tried out two boards that would be below my weight range. I weght 200+ lbs. but i rode a 157 and actually had no issues with them. I think the NS boards max weight range for a 157 is at 170lbs? not sure but i did have a great time with both boards.


i went over this at length with "The chairmain" in trying to decide on a 156 or 159 ripsaw. he said that they generally do not put weight down on the board, as it depends on rider and riding style. for me I ride short mountains and not o
overtly fast, but I wanted a little flex on board so being 200 and riding the 156 normally that would be a noodle, but with ripsaw being stiffer, it puts the flex a bit higher than middle flex
i really think it depends on board and rider.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

1 cm of length per pound of body weight X (0.9).. no exceptions... ever !!


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

deagol said:


> 1 cm of length per pound of body weight X (0.9).. no exceptions... ever !!


by that formula I would have to ride a donek, as no one else would build a board that size...>


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Weight ranges on a snowboard is only a guideline for how the manufacturer intends the ride to respond according to design. Worthless info? dunno? but it gives you a good starting point as to what to expect. Fun thing about snowboarding there are no rules to follow so you can throw those guidelines in the garbage and create your own.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

larrytbull said:


> by that formula I would have to ride a donek, as no one else would build a board that size...>


Actually, riding a Donek can be pretty awesome.. as long as it doesn't "ride you"...


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

"Forum full of people asking <basic questions>"

I am amazed at how many new members & beginner riders you get on here asking for advice on gear etc.

(Im not talking about the lady who started this thread! I'm a fan - learning riding at 50! So cool )

I certainly am asking basic questions myself so I just wanna give you all a shout out and say wow... u really are doing the riding community an amazing service!!!! I'm going to hazard a guess here that you didn't come into the world understanding everything in life and someone helped u out along the way too lol..... thank you!!!


----------

